# Are Bettas Good With Zebra Danios?



## fishman12 (Sep 1, 2010)

Are bettas aggresive towards zebra danios? I know it depends on the betta's personality, but are they?


----------



## Chicklet (Feb 9, 2009)

I would say not, Zebra danio's are fast unlike a betta, especially a male.
The only problem I've found with Zebra's is they tend to make some betta's a nervous wreck.
But even then it can depend on your tank size and just how many zebra's your talking about.

Depending on the tank size, amount, adding other slower fish can be a good idea.


----------



## fishman12 (Sep 1, 2010)

Okay. Thanks


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

One of the problems I found with housing Bettas and Danios together is...feeding....the Danios are zippy fish on the move non-stop and eat just as fast....Danios do best in 20g tanks and larger as well due to swimming needs


----------

